# How to sue local company



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

A UAE company has owed me about AED600 or two months. They have failed many times to keep promises to deliver this to me. Is there anything I can do to sue the company? Is there another way to get the money back? I hate just letting them keep it and I have many emails where they admit they owe me the money. Has anyone here ever sued a local company?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Go to Dubai Court mate. Explain to them, you'll be paid inside a week.

And I know people will say write it off, but no, don't.

Alternatively go there yourself, demand payment (sit in their reception and don't leave until it's paid), Arabs hate confrontation, the police may well be called, you have a justified complaint, you won't be touched.

No point in going to Police direct, there is, as yet, no real case.

Good luck.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Go to Dubai Court mate. Explain to them, you'll be paid inside a week.
> 
> And I know people will say write it off, but no, don't.
> 
> ...


I won't write it off. How do you "go to court"? Get a lawyer?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

No, you physically go to the court, take a ticket and wait. They're really helpful in there and will explain the process involved, you certainly don't need a lawyer.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I also think you have to pay a percentage of what's owed to you to start the case if I recall correctly.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

londonmandan said:


> I also think you have to pay a percentage of what's owed to you to start the case if I recall correctly.


Yes that sounds right, it'll be a civil case so there's a "fee" depending on the value, 15-20% from memory (long time ago I did it).


----------

